# Bottoms are dying but the tops are growing



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

My hygro, cabomba and rotalla wallichi(Or however you spell it) are growing, quite fast in the case of the hygro, its just the parts not on the crown of the rotalla and cabomba look like they've withered away and the lower hygro leaves aren't healthy looking, I just started dosing leaf zone yesterday, and the hygro looks a bit better, and i swear I have a bit of new growth on the other two...what do I need to do to help them recover?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

This may not be of help but I hear that co2 can make almost any plant grow really fast in a short period of time.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

If you let your plants grow to the surface, they will shed lower leaves and allow the tops of the plants to perform all the photosynthesis.

As far as stem/root death, it might be due to excess amounts of hydrogen sulfide sequestered in the substrate.

LeafZone will help, as will Flourish Excel (liquid CO2 supplement), but the best way to keep leaves on the lower stalks is to trim your plants religiously.

To recover, I would trim the tops off the plants, rip out the lower portions, and re-plant the tops where you want them. If you trim the tops off and leave the lower portions with minimal leaf growth, the plant might starve and die.


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

The roots are super healthy and thanks, I'll trim soon as they reach the top, the hygro has seemingly recovered already and the cabomba has slightly more leaves on their crowns, ill trim as soon as the cabomba has enough growth to look large enough to survive nicely


----------

